# Another simple electronics question



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have always wondered why SS amps sometimes have a loud "POP" noise when you turn them off...and why this doe not occur on a consistent basis.

My friends know that I'm interested in electronics and they keep asking me this question.

Any way of preventing the "popping" noise?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Any way of preventing the "popping" noise?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Buy a tube amp :bow:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Buy a tube amp :bow:


smarta$$....(j/k ...no offence intended....well...maybe a little bit )

.....is that another way of saying that you don't know the electronics based reason?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> smarta$$....(j/k ...no offence intended....well...maybe a little bit )
> 
> .....is that another way of saying that you don't know the electronics based reason?
> 
> ...


ohhh you are smarter than I thought. :food-smiley-004: I know wood. I have lucked out and met techie friends. 

It's probably the release of the last of the electrical charge in the system. In a tube amp ( oh you didn't take my previous advice) voltages can stay around for awhile.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

A well designed circuit will properly ramp on and off......companies like Furman sell power bars that sequence the powering of each individual outlet. As an application, in a studio the console is always powered on first and powered off last...or the pop will blow the studio monitors and headphones. Designers can do the same thing but inside an individual amplifier or circuit design. The problem is this adds cost and complication without really adding the the feature set for the marketing guys. A significant subset of SS guitar amps are for the lower end of the market where price pressure would impede the designers from adding certain bonus features liking depopping the power down cycle. 

Tubes warm up slowly eliminating pops on power up however I've seen more that a few that pop on power down as well...note that the pop has way more odd harmonics and feeling.

Andy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Shoretyus ...I did take your advice...a long time ago:food-smiley-004: I have 2 tube amps.

Andy...Thanks for the info. Very helpful and interesting (especially about the power up/down of a studio)
I didn't know that popping could occur in tube amps also. ....and with feeling!!

Could you give me a very basic description of what the circuit designers would need to put into the amplifier circuit design to "stop the pop". If it is too complicated to put into simple terms, just let me know that.

Cheers

Dave


----------

